# Cost of a behaviourist?



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

I’ve been looking into behaviourists for Daisy. One had excellent qualifications and experience and a positive approach to training, but the cost was £850...I couldn’t afford even half that and I don’t think my insurance will cover behaviourists. 

Is this generally the average price for a dog behaviourist? If so, I really don’t know what to do


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Who are you with? Pet Plan cover a behaviourist if they are referred by the Vet.


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

Jobeth said:


> Who are you with? Pet Plan cover a behaviourist if they are referred by the Vet.


Insurance Emporium


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

According to the FAQ they don’t but it says to check the policy wording. I took my Yorkie to 1:1 training and she still did a fantastic job. It’s £26 an hour. Maybe have a look in your area for any recommendations.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Why are you wanting a Behaviourist?


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

Rafa said:


> Why are you wanting a Behaviourist?


Various reasons and problems, and after speaking to my vet they've agreed it would be the best step for Daisy, especially while she still has a certain elasticity because of her age.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Have you read through your T&Cs to make sure it isn't covered?

ETA
When I was looking for help because I thought Lily's puppy biting wouldn't stop  - A behaviourist quoted me £1500.

If your dog doesn't have any pre-existing conditions - I'd be tempted to switch to Petplan lifetime cover - they have a good reputation for paying out and cover behavioural fees as long as the trainer belongs to certain organisations.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

That is an insane amount! Don't think there is any behaviour that would warrant me paying that amount of money tbh.

How did you find that one? Vet referral or?

Have you looked on here - https://apbc.org.uk/help/regions


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

ShibaPup said:


> Have you read through your T&Cs to make sure it isn't covered?


I double checked my policy to be sure


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

Dogloverlou said:


> That is an insane amount! Don't think there is any behaviour that would warrant me paying that amount of money tbh.
> 
> How did you find that one? Vet referral or?
> 
> Have you looked on here - https://apbc.org.uk/help/regions


It's one that the receptionist at the vets recommended when I asked, and one that is fairly popular where I live.

I've sent enquiries to a couple of others I like the look of, so we'll see. I asked on here a little while back and got some really helpful links, so I'm using those too 

Thanks


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ais_rose said:


> It's one that the receptionist at the vets recommended when I asked, and one that is fairly popular where I live.
> 
> I've sent enquiries to a couple of others I like the look of, so we'll see. I asked on here a little while back and got some really helpful links, so I'm using those too
> 
> Thanks


Good luck!

The most I've ever paid was £65 for an hour or two consultation and then followed up with email advice.


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

Dogloverlou said:


> Good luck!
> 
> The most I've ever paid was £65 for an hour or two consultation and then followed up with email advice.


Hopefully the others I'm looking into are more that sort of cost range!

Thanks


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Check if you have Dogs Trust Training Classes near you, the classes are great but of more benefit to you & Daisy would be their 1-2-1 lessons which are just £25 & you can just have one lesson if you want (I had a couple with Daisy & actually had 2 trainers help each time). Its not just a 'lesson' it's designed around what your problem is so could be an assessment, discussion & recommendactions. If no training classes near you it might be worth giving them a ring & asking their advice anyway.


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Check if you have Dogs Trust Training Classes near you, the classes are great but of more benefit to you & Daisy would be their 1-2-1 lessons which are just £25 & you can just have one lesson if you want (I had a couple with Daisy & actually had 2 trainers help each time). Its not just a 'lesson' it's designed around what your problem is so could be an assessment, discussion & recommendactions. If no training classes near you it might be worth giving them a ring & asking their advice anyway.


I didn't know that about the dogs trust, I'll definitely look into it! Thank you


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Woah, those costs are huge!

I found our wonderful behaviourist using the Find A Behaviourist tool on the APBC. She charged £90ish for the initial assessment and consultation, and then the maximum she charges now is £45 for an hour session at her field.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2018)

I don't know where you are based but just in case you're in Yorkshire, I have started attending classes run by West Yorkshire Dog Training and they're brilliant, the lady who runs the course also offers 121 sessions for £35 an hour which I think is amazing. She's is going to be helping me with Star's reactivity and separation anxiety.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I would not change your insurance as someone suggested. If you have already discussed it with your vet it may be on her notes and so would be excluded with a new insurance company. Not quite sure why insurance would pay for a behaviourist anyway, though I know some do, to me it seems a bit odd.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds like at that price it might be residential. I have been to a lot of well known behaviourists over the years and never quote that for an introductory session.


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

CheddarS said:


> Sounds like at that price it might be residential. I have been to a lot of well known behaviourists over the years and never quote that for an introductory session.


The quote was for a home consultation of 2-3 hours and then follow up phone calls/Skype sessions.

I did wonder if it was a typo, but I replied that the price was a bit too much for my finances and he didn't get back to me, which I imagine he would have if it was a typo.

After further research, I spoke to another behaviourist today, so hopefully we're on our way forward


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

ais_rose said:


> The quote was for a home consultation of 2-3 hours and then follow up phone calls/Skype sessions.
> 
> I did wonder if it was a typo, but I replied that the price was a bit too much for my finances and he didn't get back to me, which I imagine he would have if it was a typo.
> 
> After further research, I spoke to another behaviourist today, so hopefully we're on our way forward


Yes, sounds a bit strange.. a one off recommendation should be reasonable, to assess and advise what you need.


----------

